# fly fishing streams near Deep Creek Lake MD?



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone fished the streams near Deep Creek lake: the Savage, N. Branch of the Potomac, the Yough? I'm looking for a destination within 4 to 6 hours max of Columbus and was wondering if anyone can offer opinions on the fishing in this area. My visit would be in mid-June or later in the summer.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I've paddled the yough out of the oufitter in Friendsville just north of there before. It was years ago but from what I remember that was pretty big water. Access was pretty limited, didn't see anyone fishing. But like I said that was years ago and further north of Deep Creek Lake and the state parks. I've spent a lot of time at Ohiopyle in PA on the Yough. Lot of access and guys fishing but miles of accessible river and creeks. A nice trail runs a long stretch of the yough through there. A couple of nice creeks in the area also. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

I have family in PA near Ohio Pyle and fish the Yough and other streams in the area when we visit. I've found the fishing there to be average at best. The Savage and N Potomac are only an 1.5h drive away from the relatives in PA and ~4 hour drive from Columbus. I'm curious if the fishing is worth the drive.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I moved to Maryland from Utah where I lived and fished the Provo and Green river for a few years on the fly. I was spoiled. In general, most fly fishing in the state of Maryland is weak compared to that of Utah. The most fun I had fly fishing in Maryland was catching brookies as they are such a pretty fish but no real size to them. Maryland stocks a lot of their rivers but some natural reproduction does happen in certain areas. Still pretty tough fishing with very average results for most. The best I ever did was all the way up stream near DC and the Savage river reservoir. I tried the fly thing in Maryland for a few years before wised up and I bought a boat and started fishing the Chesapeake.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

MDBuckeye said:


> I moved to Maryland from Utah where I lived and fished the Provo and Green river for a few years on the fly. I was spoiled. In general, most fly fishing in the state of Maryland is weak compared to that of Utah. The most fun I had fly fishing in Maryland was catching brookies as they are such a pretty fish but no real size to them. Maryland stocks a lot of their rivers but some natural reproduction does happen in certain areas. Still pretty tough fishing with very average results for most. The best I ever did was all the way up stream near DC and the Savage river reservoir. I tried the fly thing in Maryland for a few years before wised up and I bought a boat and started fishing the Chesapeake.


You may want to check out Mossy Creek Fly Fishing in Harrisonburg. VA. There's some nice trout streams there. Mossy Creek is a true spring creek with a good population of browns and bows.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

MDBuckeye said:


> I moved to Maryland from Utah where I lived and fished the Provo and Green river for a few years on the fly. I was spoiled. In general, most fly fishing in the state of Maryland is weak compared to that of Utah. The most fun I had fly fishing in Maryland was catching brookies as they are such a pretty fish but no real size to them. Maryland stocks a lot of their rivers but some natural reproduction does happen in certain areas. Still pretty tough fishing with very average results for most. The best I ever did was all the way up stream near DC and the Savage river reservoir. I tried the fly thing in Maryland for a few years before wised up and I bought a boat and started fishing the Chesapeake.





LearningtoFly said:


> I have family in PA near Ohio Pyle and fish the Yough and other streams in the area when we visit. I've found the fishing there to be average at best. The Savage and N Potomac are only an 1.5h drive away from the relatives in PA and ~4 hour drive from Columbus. I'm curious if the fishing is worth the drive.


Look up WestVirginiaangler search trout fishing near Morgantown it will tell you everything you need to know about all of those streams


----------

